# Miss Ella



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Like the title says..

I actually like putting photos as attachments, I'll do it more often LOL.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i can turn my head this way or this way or open my mouth...thats it tho...lol...she is adorable.....what a precious girl....have u had her out yet?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. She is quite photogenic!  It shocked me.

I had her out last night, she sat on my shoulder and then she done a lap around the room and landed on my hand.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Well miss Ella is very pretty I must say. She has big baby eyes! She has grabbed my heart. Can I have her?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No waaaaaaaaaaaaay! :blush:

She's all minee.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

aww man


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll swap you your 2 for my one.  (I think I see 2 Lutinos?)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

well _technically_ there are four.. but Chikee and Meatball are the only "normal" ones.. Alex is a wf and Pumpkin is a pearl.

I'm sorry.. but I have to refuse the offer. Chikee is my love and Meatball.. well, he's Meatball!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

ADORABLE! I love that mutation.. I have a strong feeling you have a boy though. Was ...she...dna tested?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Meatball really is a cute name, LOL!

We could always take turns in babysitting. 

Nah, she wasn't DNA tested, but the lady/breeder said she's definitely female, there was 2 Lutinos and a Grey.. which died.

I can't even remember what the parents are. Damnit.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...I would do a bet that you have a boy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll have to change the name if that's the case. 

She's SO quiet, even though she's only 7 weeks old.. we'll have to see if that changes.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's really pretty, and looks soooo cute!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. 

I've let her out in the room for a bit, just to let her spread her wings and get used to everything.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

She's very pretty.

Tina


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Ella looks like a male to me too! See how close together those feet are!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oooh yes I see how close together they are. 

Do you know if it's really true that it's a male if legs are close together and female if they're apart? because my other 3 girls sometimes will sit with their feet apart too, and the boys I know with them, I see them with their legs pretty close.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it's true. It's not a perfect indicator but it's pretty good. It has to do with the way their pelvic bones are arranged and the hens' will be wide set apart for eggs. So it's starting to look like Ella is a Fella huh?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like it!

I wanted a female, so if it's a male, I'll be ringing her up and telling her. I have no room to put this one in with the boys, there's already 4 in there, so I have to leave it in with the girls. Plus mum said no more boys, because it's far too noisy.. hence why we wanted a female.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*He/she is lovely, whatever the sex.*


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, thank you. 

I'll have to call her/him "it" from now on. I'll have to think of a different name too now.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

You should ring up the breeder and ask what the parents were. Sometimes that can be an indicator. 

I know that my duckie is a girl because her mother was cinamon pearled. She didnt get the lutino from her mom, so she must have gotten it from her dad, but her dad was a gray (must have been split to lutino) When a dad passes on a "hidden" gene, it will only be visible in a female, because males can hide it, and females cannot. So, Duckie is a girl. Maybe you will be able to figure out the gender by what the parents are too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to ask her about the parents.

I do remember her saying, mum's Cinnamon and I don't think she said what the father is. Also she said there was 2 Lutinos, and a Grey that had died at 4 weeks old.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i dunno...from what u said it seems like she is a female...especially if mum was a cinnamon....i know little mikey sits with his legs way apart and the girls closer together so i dunno if its an accurate way to tell...genetics would be better....send her an email asking what dad is...but from the fact there were 2 lutinos, a gray and mum was some sort of cinn...id say u have a girl...just my deduction tho


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Waiting on an email from her..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*The mum is a yellow pied pearl & the dad is a pure Lutino *

So that means she's definitely a FEMALE? -prays she is- :blush:

Here's a photo of Ella's mother, Sonny and the father but he died unfortunately, but he's a pure Lutino.

You can see, and it's obvious. She looks just like her daddy, lol.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she is DEFINATELY a girl!!! hooray!!! her parents are beautiful!!! awww so sad her daddy died...and then mummy having all those dramas.....seems like u were very lucky to get her!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:clap: YAY! 

Yeah, the father, had apparently got popcorn stuck in his throat, choked and died, but she didn't find out any of this until she got him opened up (I forgot the word) and they seen it lodged there in his throat. 

But the mother indeed, is stunning, I love her. Just a real shame she'll never be able breed again, she has 1 baby left, whom she's feeding at the moment, Sue is thinking about keeping her, so the mother at least has one baby, the one and only baby of hers... maybe then she won't stress out, losing her mate, and then one of her babies died, I got Ella, so I hope she'll be okay. She's been through a **** of a lot, I'm surprised she's stayed so strong god bless her.

Okay I'll shut up carrying on now, lol. I just feel so sorry for her. I wonder if it'd be possible to breed another 'tiel (female obviously) and give her maybe 1-2 babies, that way she still feels like a "mother". -Shrugs-


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah she certainly has been through so terrible things for a breeder bird to go through.....losing ur mate and never being able to breed is definately horrible for her.....is she still young?i guess she would have to keep her away from males in case she did breed....the daughter is a nice idea tho......and maybe if she could foster some eggs....our breeder did that for her lovebird who wanted to be a mother so bad but didnt have a mate...she gave her budgie eggs to incubate and raise lol....im not sure if they have hatched yet but she recently bought a male so she should have her own babies sometime soon


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Since dad was the Lutino then Ella IS a girl!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

definately a girl!!... if mom is not a visual lutino and you get lutinos from her then theya re all girls... which is that dad is either a visual lutino or a split to it..

CONGRATS!!!.. Ella is so pretty!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> yeah she certainly has been through so terrible things for a breeder bird to go through.....losing ur mate and never being able to breed is definately horrible for her.....is she still young?i guess she would have to keep her away from males in case she did breed....the daughter is a nice idea tho......and maybe if she could foster some eggs....our breeder did that for her lovebird who wanted to be a mother so bad but didnt have a mate...she gave her budgie eggs to incubate and raise lol....im not sure if they have hatched yet but she recently bought a male so she should have her own babies sometime soon


I'm not sure how old she is, I assume not old though. And yeah, she's got her inside now with her, and there's another male but he hates Sonny, lol. 

She could foster eggs, I wonder if Sue would do that. I think it'd be a good idea, for Sonny. Knowing I'd never be able to breed again would make me sad if I were Sonny.

Thanks guys!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ella is a gorgeous girl  Thats sad about her Dad, I think Iam going to throw out Spikes popcorn bird treats. Being a foster Mom sounds good for Ellas Mom but I think it would be too tiring doing it alone all the time.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Ella is a gorgeous girl


Thanks Spike.  



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats sad about her Dad, I think Iam going to throw out Spikes popcorn bird treats.


Good idea! I'd hate to see another bird go through what Ella's father did. It's horrible, but I don't know if it was Sue that gave them the popcorn or her son or her husband, she didn't say, but a warning to everyone *NEVER* give your Cockatiel popcorn. It's better to be safe then sorry.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Being a foster Mom sounds good for Ellas Mom but I think it would be too tiring doing it alone all the time.


That is a really good point. I was thinking even 1 baby, maybe every now and again, just not one after another and shove them in with her. I remember now, when it comes to sitting on eggs, it's best for mum and dad to do it, as it'll be too tiring and will put more energy on the one 'tiel if there's only one sitting on eggs, even if she got one of the babies and just fed them. I don't know, I'm trying to think of something for poor Sonny, then again I could be going ahead of myself, I don't know if Sue would even let mum foster any babies.


----------

